# Post Your Universe(s)!



## Leviathus (Feb 1, 2017)

Sup guys,

Can we get some love goin for the OG solidbody 7-string? Would love to see what everyone's got, I'm blessed to have these 2...

2010 UV777BK







UV77PSN






Share some pics of yours!


----------



## Jarmake (Feb 1, 2017)

Oh how I wish I could post pics of all my universes, but I can't. I have none...


----------



## Grand Rabbit (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm listening to Modern Primitive looking at this thread  very nice ambience. Gotta love the JEMs man, a real turning point in the history of rock / instrumental guitar music and guitar design. 

Hopefully I will be able to collect one of those myself some day


----------



## m107a1 (Feb 2, 2017)

My UV777BK (2000 build) is in pieces right now while I put in new pickups, pots and tuners along with a full fret redress. How does yours compare to the UV77PSN? If I had one of the 25th anniv Universes that would be it.


----------



## Leviathus (Feb 2, 2017)

m107a1 said:


> My UV777BK (2000 build) is in pieces right now while I put in new pickups, pots and tuners along with a full fret redress. How does yours compare to the UV77PSN? If I had one of the 25th anniv Universes that would be it.



Hard to say at this point. I'm not afraid to really bang on the 777bk because its a "player" at this point, on the other hand the PSN doesnt have a mark on it yet so I tend to go easier or at least be careful. The PSN feels bigger in general, square heel and its probably a pound heavier than the 777bk, little more bite, but i still don't really know the ins and outs of it compared to the other, and now this is definitely a run on sentence.

They both sound like UV's i guess for lack of a better answer.


----------



## Ze_F (Feb 2, 2017)

OK, crappy picture and there's a DNA in the middle, but that's the picture at hand :


----------



## Leviathus (Feb 2, 2017)

Sick! 

Saw that UVRE on Ibanez Rules, cool to see it again.


----------



## Ze_F (Feb 2, 2017)

That's indeed where I got it.

Could we get moar pics of your PSN ? details and such, the PSN intrigues me.


----------



## Leviathus (Feb 2, 2017)

Ze_F said:


> That's indeed where I got it.
> 
> Could we get moar pics of your PSN ? details and such, the PSN intrigues me.



Very late here atm, and i've been sippin a little so no more photography right now.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=314243

^but heres the NGD i posted last year with some more pics.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Feb 2, 2017)

Not the best pic but here's my beaten up 1990 UVBK, might be cosmetically a war veteran but she plays as amazing as she did day she was made


----------



## thraxil (Feb 2, 2017)

My '91 Green Dot. Beat all to hell (not by me; I bought it used and rescued it), but still plays and sounds amazing. I keep it tuned down a half step for that Morbid Angel goodness.


----------



## coupe89 (Feb 2, 2017)

Does this count?


----------



## jerm (Feb 2, 2017)

Man there is some awesome stuff going on here! 

Here's my 2004 UV777P BK, with a set of calibrated BKP Warpigs, ceramic in the bridge. Might eventually get a Sinner for the middle, looks a little weird without the nickel bolts.


----------



## Ze_F (Feb 2, 2017)

Got some warpigs in a skervesen 7. I just love those pickups, cleans are splendid. How do you like them in your UV ?


----------



## jerm (Feb 2, 2017)

Ze_F said:


> Got some warpigs in a skervesen 7. I just love those pickups, cleans are splendid. How do you like them in your UV ?



Awesome! Honestly, I love them! They're definitely a step above the original Blazes.

I posted a thread with some sound clips, here are the clips: https://soundcloud.com/horussound_jeremy/sets/dimarzio-blaze-vs-bkp-ceramic-warpig


Overall they're tighter, less bloated, more middy, more clear and better string separation. There was no trade-off to me haha 

The lead tones on the bridge pickup are just....out of this world


----------



## jaxadam (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## m107a1 (Feb 2, 2017)

Ze_F said:


> OK, crappy picture and there's a DNA in the middle, but that's the picture at hand :



Beautiful pic actually. I am most jealous of that DNA. The few for sale are like $10K USD these days. Truly the height of Ibanez's build quality IMHO.


----------



## Ze_F (Feb 2, 2017)

Thank you, didn't want to brag though 

Swirls always look like so much better in person, therefore the crappy picture  And I was very lucky with the DNA, right place, right time, right man to buy from 

Back to the UV, the RE isn't the best player, even setup by a pro, but the 25th is a great player through and through.


----------



## 77zark77 (Feb 2, 2017)

Already posted here and there, but if you insist...





with the UV7S like this now :


----------



## Ze_F (Feb 2, 2017)

Nice display.

The third from the left : are those the original pickups ?

@Jaxadam : didn't see before, very nice !


----------



## 77zark77 (Feb 2, 2017)

Those are BKP Nailbombs


----------



## Ze_F (Feb 2, 2017)

As responsive and screamy as their 6 strings counterparts ?


----------



## 77zark77 (Feb 2, 2017)

I don't have that experience
But the Nailbombs are great in a UV
That's why the HSS has it too, with 2 Trilogy Suite
One guitar for the metal ('80s), one for the blues


----------



## narad (Feb 2, 2017)

I strongly approve of this thread


----------



## Ze_F (Feb 2, 2017)

@77zark77 : how do they sound to you ? in my JC6 they do sound screamy, which is fine, really 

@Jerm : now, that soundclip is a great idea. It should get stickied somewhere.


----------



## jerm (Feb 2, 2017)

Ze_F said:


> @77zark77 : how do they sound to you ? in my JC6 they do sound screamy, which is fine, really
> 
> *@Jerm : now, that soundclip is a great idea. It should get stickied somewhere.*



I'm ok with this


----------



## m107a1 (Feb 2, 2017)

Anyone getting a good deal on the 25th anniv Universes yet? Like around 20-25% off? I see a good amount of them sitting HARD on Reverb and elsewhere...


----------



## Leviathus (Feb 2, 2017)

coupe89 said:


> Does this count?



Ohyes!



jaxadam said:


>



^Dig the yellow in the swirl, idk if i've seen this one before.


----------



## Aaron (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## coupe89 (Feb 3, 2017)

I always thought they would be just like a RG with a pick guard but they seem more square on the edges.


----------



## Leviathus (Feb 3, 2017)

Aaron said:


>



Clean silver dot! 

Is it stock or what?


----------



## coupe89 (Feb 3, 2017)

Aaron said:


>



Looks brand new.


----------



## pwsusi (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## jemfloral (Feb 3, 2017)

wow pwsusi, just wow.


----------



## Aaron (Feb 3, 2017)

Leviathus said:


> Clean silver dot!
> 
> Is it stock or what?



Its all original.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Feb 4, 2017)

Not Japanese but I still like it:






All original except I blocked the trem. I sort of want a new bridge pickup though.


----------



## 77zark77 (Feb 4, 2017)

Aaron said:


>



The most we customize those "too black" Universe, the most the originals mojo grows up 
Those were made only 8 months in one year


----------



## narad (Feb 4, 2017)

pwsusi said:


>




Why hello theerre....

/2nd one from the bottom.


----------



## 77zark77 (Feb 4, 2017)

Here's a funny thing rarely posted :
The MC (Multi color / swirled) are back routed instead of the current front routed 7 string RG550   

Can 2 guitars front and back routed own the same name ?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 4, 2017)

i suddenly need a black and neon green guitar like pwsusi's .


----------



## jwade (Feb 4, 2017)

pwsusi said:


>




Man, I would take out a massive loan and buy all of these, no hesitation. What a collection. 77zark77's too. Goddamn, this is a torturous thread.


----------



## jwade (Feb 4, 2017)

Ze_F said:


> OK, crappy picture and there's a DNA in the middle, but that's the picture at hand :



Also, I'm stunned by the top one. I haven't seen many of the new UVs with very much, if any, dark to the swirl. Beautiful!


----------



## PBGas (Feb 4, 2017)

Awesome guitars! Congrats to all that own the Universe!


----------



## MIL8 (Feb 4, 2017)

Not the best picture, need to take some more.


----------



## Leviathus (Feb 5, 2017)

^Looks good to me.

I love how the PWH's age, very classy looking.


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 5, 2017)

wow, beautiful pictures from all you guys!
I don't own a Universe myself (not yet at least), but I am very much enjoying this thread 
You guys have some amazing guitars


----------



## coupe89 (Feb 9, 2017)

Has anyone ever put cosmo black control knob on a white universe.


----------



## Semi-pro (Feb 10, 2017)

The black one had to go, but the yellow I'm taking to my grave!
(it was the first one)


----------



## 77zark77 (Feb 10, 2017)

Please tell me where your grave is


----------



## TheUnvanquished (Feb 10, 2017)

^^Haha!


----------



## NorCal_Val (Feb 10, 2017)

My '97 Silver & Black


----------



## narad (Feb 11, 2017)

Right when you think you've used all the right keywords to search for more photos of silver dots, then this chump comes along:


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 11, 2017)

narad said:


> Right when you think you've used all the right keywords to search for more photos of silver dots, then this chump comes along:



 nice find, though


----------



## Leviathus (Feb 11, 2017)

Lol @ narad


----------



## Semi-pro (Feb 12, 2017)

77zark77 said:


> Please tell me where your grave is



 I'll whisper it to you in your sleep once my time has come


----------



## daveyisgreat (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## juansic_2 (Feb 13, 2017)

Mine UV777bk


----------



## 77zark77 (Feb 13, 2017)

daveyisgreat said:


>



Black matter is part of the Universe - this one looks mint, congrats


----------



## Aaron (Feb 13, 2017)

We sure do have some Nice looking silver dots here. Its nice to see some damn near mint originals.


----------



## shadow070 (Feb 14, 2017)

Ill put a pic up soon. Just saw this topic. 

I almost sold mine a couple of times but i just cant say goodbuye to my UV777BK. The built quality, how it feels, the weight, how the guitar resonates, its just simply amazing. Im def. gonna keep it.

I do want other pickups, it still has the stock one but i would love a pickup that has more mids, but ill leave that for the future.

Mine is from '92. You guys have a nice collection of universe's !


----------



## Leviathus (Feb 17, 2017)

So I guess the answer to "Where'd all the clean silver dots go?" is here on this forum, anyone know how many were made? They're almost the rarest UV it seems, maybe the 777GR is but i can't call it. 

Also, I wonder if ibanez has a new MIJ UV comin soon outta the Fujigen factory....


----------



## Given To Fly (Feb 17, 2017)

Leviathus said:


> Also, I wonder if Ibanez has a new MIJ UV coming soon outta the Fujigen factory....



What do you know?!?


----------



## Leviathus (Feb 17, 2017)

Given To Fly said:


> What do you know?!?



Nothing at all, I just think they're due to put one out. It's weird seeing no MIJ 7-string Vai models out from them atm (other than the 25ths), I'd love to see a maple board.


----------



## Dragonkoi (Feb 17, 2017)

This arrived at my house this afternoon. Might not be anything special to you guys with more 7 and Universe experience but it's my very first 7, first time I've ever played one in fact. This thing is better than I expected. I've owned a cheap Ibanez 6 string years ago but this is unreal in terms of quality. It's an '06 model. The fret work is far better than my Gibsons. I don't think I've been so excited about a guitar. Really looking forward to exploring the 7 string Universe. Apologies for the phone pic but I just had to get this out there.


----------



## Leviathus (Feb 25, 2017)

@Dragonkoi

How's she been treatin ya? I love my 777bk, great aesthetic and a very sturdy instrument. Definitely a ballin' first 7-string.


----------



## Given To Fly (Feb 25, 2017)

Leviathus said:


> Nothing at all, I just think they're due to put one out. It's weird seeing no MIJ 7-string Vai models out from them atm (other than the 25ths), I'd love to see a maple board.



Yeah, I agree. Although, I would be happy to see more Ibanez MIJ 7 string guitars in general. They seem to have cut back quite a bit.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm going to be taking some money shots when i get home for this thread


----------



## 7 Stringer (Feb 27, 2017)

Don't mind the non 7 strings, these are my 3 Universes:





Love them.


----------



## 77zark77 (Feb 27, 2017)

^ The holy Trinity


----------



## Ron Head (Feb 27, 2017)

Joining in , love this thread , here's my contribution :


----------



## vm27 (Feb 28, 2017)

Love these guitars. Just wondering, how heavy are these compared to standard RGs?


----------



## coupe89 (Feb 28, 2017)

vm27 said:


> Love these guitars. Just wondering, how heavy are these compared to standard RGs?



Around the same


----------



## Leviathus (Mar 18, 2017)

Bump!

Any other takers?

There's gotta be some of you still holdin out on us!


----------



## Furtive Glance (Mar 19, 2017)

God, that 'Silver' finish is so cool.


----------



## coupe89 (Mar 20, 2017)

Ron Head said:


> Joining in , love this thread , here's my contribution :



How do the three compare to each other?


----------



## cardinal (Mar 23, 2017)

Can I sneak this in here? It's pretty rad. Nice guitar.


----------



## Leviathus (Mar 23, 2017)

I suppose we'll let it slide...

Dig the black hardware!


----------



## cardinal (Mar 23, 2017)

Leviathus said:


> I suppose we'll let it slide...
> 
> Dig the black hardware!



Thanks! It's obviously still a ridiculous looking guitar with the monkey grip and all, but the cosmo hardware damps down the crazy a bit.


----------



## Leviathus (Mar 23, 2017)

By ridiculous i guess you mean ballin'!

Who doesn't love a nice ape handle in their guitar?


----------



## cardinal (Mar 23, 2017)

Leviathus said:


> By ridiculous i guess you mean ballin'!
> 
> Who doesn't love a nice ape handle in their guitar?



Haha, yes, I mean that in the most endearing way. Most of my stuff is more traditional. It's kinda fun having the Jem. Wish I had a swirl like yours, but I'm not that ballin'!


----------



## sevenchaos (Apr 28, 2017)

Here is my blackdot with my mayones.
I have changed pickups from original to BKP:s juggernaut's and the single on the middle is sinner. I still have the original Dimarzios on somewhere. It was actually funny that they had metal plates on PU's and new dimarzios dont have. Atleast on every model.





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## 77zark77 (Apr 28, 2017)

^ funny result as '97 Universe (silver dots - not blackdots  ) are the rarest and you tried to put some green mojo in it (nice try)

I have BKP in some of mine (Nailbombs and Trilogy suite) they work fine 


EDIT : 1*777*th post !!


----------



## prlgmnr (Apr 29, 2017)

77zark77 said:


> EDIT : 1*777*th post !!


----------



## sevenchaos (Apr 29, 2017)

77zark77 said:


> ^ funny result as '97 Universe (silver dots - not blackdots  ) are the rarest and you tried to put some green mojo in it (nice try)
> 
> I have BKP in some of mine (Nailbombs and Trilogy suite) they work fine
> 
> ...



Meant to say silver dot but too tired 
Reason why i put green PU's there was that i had green juggernauts without use (they were going to one guitar but i sold it without bkp's). I decided to try how they sound. And they sounded veeeeery nice. So now they have been in it because of the overall sound. 
I actually asked Mayones crew to make the neck so close to old UV's neck + frets are also SS frets closest to 6140's. I just love that old UV so much that my hand doesn't accept any other type of necks anymore


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Apr 29, 2017)

My contribution to the club.


----------



## 77zark77 (Apr 29, 2017)

We all need better pics of your ATD ! 

Dawn of the Shred = DOTS ! funny


----------



## getowned7474 (Apr 29, 2017)

I just took a sh!tty phone camera family shot of my guitars (and bass), including my UV. It's the premium green dot, super cool guitar. It makes me want to get an original green dot some day.


----------



## cardinal (Apr 29, 2017)

Cool stuff man! What is that ash-bodied superstrat thing? I like it.


----------



## getowned7474 (Apr 29, 2017)

cardinal said:


> Cool stuff man! What is that ash-bodied superstrat thing? I like it.



Thanks! That's actually a warmoth soloist that I modified. Here is the thread if you are interested: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=318654


----------



## cardinal (Apr 29, 2017)

getowned7474 said:


> Thanks! That's actually a warmoth soloist that I modified. Here is the thread if you are interested: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=318654



Nice work. Very cool guitar.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Apr 29, 2017)

getowned7474 said:


> Thanks! That's actually a warmoth soloist that I modified. Here is the thread if you are interested: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=318654



Man that Warmoth turned out very very nice and clean.


----------



## cardinal (Apr 29, 2017)

Dawn of the Shred said:


> Man that Warmoth turned out very very nice and clean.



Dude, post yours up! Unless I missed them already?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Apr 29, 2017)

cardinal said:


> Dude, post yours up! Unless I missed them already?



I posted mine a few post back but I still need to get a family shot of them.


----------



## 27InchScale (May 29, 2017)

My pride and joy. My next UV will be the UV777GR or MC! (I Hope!)


----------



## Kaff (May 30, 2017)

Here's my UV777BK. Black hardware all around (Lo-Pro Edge), BKP Aftermath/Cold Sweat humbuckers, stainless steel jumbo frets, Tam100 wiring scheme.


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 1, 2017)

I'd kill for a mint Silver Dot UV


----------



## Leviathus (Jun 1, 2017)

@Kaff

Nice! Now you just need the black pickguard!


----------



## ThomasUV777 (Jun 12, 2017)

LACS is there as a reminder of how I need to practice. A lot.


----------



## jerm (Jun 12, 2017)

Black hardware on the UV777 looks pretty sick @Kaff 

Did you need to sand the routes of the pickguard to fit those pickups?


----------



## Kaff (Jun 13, 2017)

jerm said:


> Did you need to sand the routes of the pickguard to fit those pickups?


Yeah, they were slightly tight so I had to take maybe 1-2 mm off from the longer sides.


----------



## ThomasUV777 (Jun 13, 2017)

Link corrected, picture wasn't showing up


----------



## SteelEdge (Jun 24, 2017)

My Universe Reissue Multicolor, best swirl of the 4 I've had and in my Top 5 ever seen:


----------



## 77zark77 (Jun 24, 2017)

Nice mix indeed !


----------



## narad (Jun 25, 2017)

They seriously need to reissue the reissue.


----------



## SteelEdge (Jun 27, 2017)

narad said:


> They seriously need to reissue the reissue.



Yep, there's a lot of demands. Also, IMHO, they are far superior than the original Universes. Sugi built quality, awesome craftmanship.You can easily feel it in playability terms.


----------



## charlessalvacion (Jun 30, 2017)

Ron Head said:


> Joining in , love this thread , here's my contribution :



I adore your collection, sir. \m/


----------



## Leviathus (Jul 2, 2017)

Haven't seen Vai with one of these in a while...


----------



## TheGuitarPit (Jul 9, 2017)

I used to go to Guitar Center in 1999 and play a UV777BK they had sitting out on the floor. It was amazing. I was in high school at the time so it completely unaffordable. Every year or two, I think "damn I wish I had that guitar." Well, I saw a 1999 UV777bk on ebay... and yup, it's every bit as good as I remember.


----------



## Kaff (Jul 10, 2017)

Congrats on the purchase! These are keepers!


----------



## stinkoman (Jul 13, 2017)

To those that own or played the swirl reissues. Are the necks super thin like the original ones?


----------



## jerm (Jul 13, 2017)

Congrats! Love mine also!


----------



## MIL8 (Jul 13, 2017)

Leviathus said:


> Haven't seen Vai with one of these in a while...



I've never seen him play a PWH live. Do you know when and where this was?


----------



## Leviathus (Jul 13, 2017)

^It's from Steve's twitter, from an event called Starmus a few weeks ago.



Shitty vid, but he uses it here with Devin Townsend.


----------



## Leviathus (Sep 25, 2017)

Unwiped, cracked guard style....


----------



## BangandBreach (Sep 25, 2017)

Leviathus said:


> Unwiped, cracked guard style....


So much character, great pic.


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 25, 2017)

stinkoman said:


> To those that own or played the swirl reissues. Are the necks super thin like the original ones?



They are pretty thin. 



SteelEdge said:


> My Universe Reissue Multicolor, best swirl of the 4 I've had and in my Top 5 ever seen:



That is insane. That is probably one of the nicest swirls I've ever seen, and especially one of the nicer ones on the reissues. Very nice man.


----------



## maliciousteve (Sep 30, 2017)

I just got this recently. Absolutely love it. Hands down, the best 7 string I've owned.


----------



## NorCal_Val (Oct 4, 2017)

maliciousteve said:


> I just got this recently. Absolutely love it. Hands down, the best 7 string I've owned.



Absolutely love mine. Got it 20 years ago.($1270 delivered to my door.)
Hard to believe it’s been that long.


----------



## SteelEdge (Oct 5, 2017)

Leviathus said:


> Unwiped, cracked guard style....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 77zark77 (Oct 6, 2017)

@NorCal_Val : that's why those are so hard to find
The more the neck is smooth the more your hands are sticked


----------



## Leviathus (Jul 8, 2018)

Bump!
Anyone else wanna share?


----------



## Jake (Jul 9, 2018)

My newest 7:


----------



## odibrom (Jul 9, 2018)

_no can see no image..._


----------



## Leviathus (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## xzacx (Aug 4, 2018)

I fine myself really wanting to get a Swirl lately, but I’m not super knowledgeable on Ibanez. Can anyone here offer some advice? Are there any versions to stay away from or specifically seek out? Any that may have thicker necks than others? (I had Silver Dot a while back with a super thin neck I didn’t find particularly comfortable, but I’m sure I could get used to it if they’re all like that.) Are the most recent reissues as good as any? Those seem to be the easiest to get a hold of since they’re still sitting around unsold - although it looks like some retailers have finally started dropping the price some. Thanks for any info anyone has!


----------



## Leviathus (Aug 4, 2018)

xzacx said:


> I fine myself really wanting to get a Swirl lately, but I’m not super knowledgeable on Ibanez. Can anyone here offer some advice? Are there any versions to stay away from or specifically seek out? Any that may have thicker necks than others? (I had Silver Dot a while back with a super thin neck I didn’t find particularly comfortable, but I’m sure I could get used to it if they’re all like that.) Are the most recent reissues as good as any? Those seem to be the easiest to get a hold of since they’re still sitting around unsold - although it looks like some retailers have finally started dropping the price some. Thanks for any info anyone has!



Swirl UV's are all high quality Japanese Ibbys, the earlier 90s ones (made from 90-93 or somewhere around there) were made in the Fujigen shop while the recent reissues (the 25th anniversaries and the uv77re's) were made in the Sugi custom shop which Ibanez uses for the "limited" collector type guitars. The most sought after swirls are the "ATD"s (About Time Designs) swirled by Darren Johansen, the swirl-guitar OG. At the end of the day it comes down to if you vibe with a particular specimen maaaaaan, and ya feel the mojo maaaaannn....


----------



## xzacx (Aug 4, 2018)

Leviathus said:


> Swirl UV's are all high quality Japanese Ibbys, the earlier 90s ones (made from 90-93 or somewhere around there) were made in the Fujigen shop while the recent reissues (the 25th anniversaries and the uv77re's) were made in the Sugi custom shop which Ibanez uses for the "limited" collector type guitars. The most sought after swirls are the "ATD"s (About Time Designs) swirled by Darren Johansen, the swirl-guitar OG. At the end of the day it comes down to if you vibe with a particular specimen maaaaaan, and ya feel the mojo maaaaannn....



Appreciate the info! Value wise, can the older ones be had in the same ballpark as the recent reissues?


----------



## Leviathus (Aug 4, 2018)

xzacx said:


> Appreciate the info! Value wise, can the older ones be had in the same ballpark as the recent reissues?



I'd say yes. I think they range in the 3-8k range depending on condition and quality of the swirl, though i'm not the most knowledgeable about what they sell for recently and they certainly don't come up for sale too often. I'd suggest maybe making a thread on Jemsite with these sort of questions, plenty of knowledgeable folks over there that are into this sort of stuff (ie: Rich from Ibanezrules and others).


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 4, 2018)

Just a note, the original MCs can be split into two groups: ATDs which were swirled by Darren in his shop, and MKRs (Mustard Ketchup Relish) which were Swirled in Japan. 

They tend to look very different.

Here's an ATD:





And here is an MKR (Also referred to as "Japanese Swirls"):





Prices fluctuate for both, but typically MKRs go for between 50% and 70% the price of the more sought after ATDs.


----------



## narad (Aug 4, 2018)

Ah cool -- never knew, but definitely noticed this pattern of looking awesome or looking yellow.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 5, 2018)

narad said:


> Ah cool -- never knew, but definitely noticed this pattern of looking awesome or looking yellow.



The MKRs can vary wildly. Some are super unique. Most are pretty "meh", but every now and then an oddball pops up. 

I think I'd take a really unique MKR over a standard ATD. 

I'll see about getting some pictures up from one of my old hard drives to give some examples.


----------



## xzacx (Aug 5, 2018)

I really like the MKR look - that’s probably what I’ll keep my eye out for. Then again, I like pretty much all of them other than the mostly orange ones from the recent reissues. I also really like the light blue/pink ones from the recent reissue, and those seem to be the easiest to find that dealers still haven’t sold. Thanks again to everyone for the info.


----------



## narad (Aug 5, 2018)

And then there are these swirls:






UV77RE, for sale in Japan on ebay for $7k if anyone wants.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 5, 2018)

The Reissues came out great! 

If you get a chance, Rich has a huge gallery of them. Tons of variations, which is sort of the point. 

If you ever wonder what makes a swirl really special, if you can remember a specific pattern, it's a keeper.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Aug 6, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Tons of variations, which is sort of the point.
> 
> If you ever wonder what makes a swirl really special, if you can remember a specific pattern, it's a keeper.



i couldn't agree more! There are ones that others love and have paid a premium for and that i would have considered having refinished (if there were still anyone out these who did swirls these days) and others that people have passed on that I had wished I'd been able to afford at the time. The other thing is to get up to date pic, not for bumps and scratches but more than anything for fade. The pinks go white (and the purples go brown on the PMC JEMs), so what once upon a time might have been amazing guitars, are now bleached out and look very different!


----------



## Kurzweiler (Aug 9, 2018)

My UV7DNA Custom (UV7BK '90 original)
After having this guitar many years in its original state with enough wear due to its first owner, I have decided to restore and customize my UV.
I can't be happier with the result


----------



## Leviathus (Aug 9, 2018)

Dude! the green dot MC!! 

awesome concept/turnout!


----------



## Kurzweiler (Aug 9, 2018)

Leviathus said:


> Dude! the green dot MC!!
> 
> awesome concept/turnout!



Thank you! 
So is! the DNA/Green Dot concept has been in my head over the years, luckily it's already a reality.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 10, 2018)

That DNA turned out freaking great!


----------



## 77zark77 (Aug 10, 2018)

^ can't say more ! Big congrats, it looks awesome !


----------



## Ketzer (Aug 11, 2018)

that DNA looks phenomenal -- one of the best swirls I've ever seen.


----------



## odibrom (Aug 11, 2018)

wtf?


----------



## prlgmnr (Aug 11, 2018)

I think someone is testing out a bot


----------



## odibrom (Aug 11, 2018)

prlgmnr said:


> I think someone is testing out a bot



I think you might be right about that...


----------



## Kaff (Aug 18, 2018)

Another incarnation of my trusty UV777BK. Now with black pickguard and Fishman Fluence Modern-set. (Something is still off with the wiring so I can’t really comment wether I do or don’t like the fluences)


----------



## Church2224 (Aug 18, 2018)

My and my UV 777 GR


----------



## Louis Cypher (Aug 22, 2018)

Here's a video of Doug Steele's from Nov last year demoing his new James Powell signature series Universe, worth posting as its a monster of a guitar, Fcukin' Thickness = Thick as Fcuk! haha


----------



## narad (Aug 22, 2018)

What's with all this "James Powell signature series" stuff -- is it not just a kit universe thing?


----------



## odibrom (Aug 22, 2018)

It looks like someone is trying to get his name out by doing copies. Not sure yet if it is on the player or the luthier side though...


----------

